# Real Estate Jobs in Algarve



## ghq2016 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi All, I have seen many real estate jobs advertised in Algarve for English speakers. Anyone worked in this area? Are these type of jobs worth it? I have my own house here and I don't particularly want to go back to the UK


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Many are just commission only with no basic but depending on the area you are in and the quality of leads you are being fed could result in a reasonable even a 'good level' of income if you are an experienced 'closer' and have good product to sell at a fair price.

Some of the agencies are absolutely professional and wonderful and some are run by the worst kind of crooks and liars.

Careful research required


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Are these type of jobs worth it? I have my own house here and I don't particularly want to go back to the UK.


From the non-information you have given and without knowing you no-one can tell if you are capable of doing a job (after all you could just be arrogant and want to sit with our finger up your **** all day and get paid a fortune) nor if you would be a good fit to any of the companies not if any of the companies would offer you a position the only way to do it is apply. If they all reject you or all offer you a position with no salary but just commission then still only you can decide.


----------

